# Kirk vs. Dr. BBQ Off Topic



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Joker, great idea. Fortunately for me, I'm only banned from Basso's site at work, as well as everyone in my company (he bans the user's server) but I can access the site at home.  I just don't post there for obvious reasons.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks Joker, great idea. Fortunately for me, I'm only banned from Basso's site at work, as well as everyone in my company (he bann's the user's servers) but I can access the site at home.  I just don't post there for obvious reasons.




  ROFL!!!  I've been censored over there, but never banned!!!

I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I'm banned for life too, but there are ways, my friends..  :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2005)

My crime was trying to solicit interest in a Paul Kirk class in the Cleveland area.  I guess Dr. BBQ got pissed.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 10, 2005)

Why was he pissed?,is Dr BBQ not allowed in Cleveland?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 10, 2005)

Someone from the site sent me an email demanding to know why I wasn't considering Dr. BBQ to teach a class.  I answered honestly saying that I had never heard of the guy and would no more go to a class taught by a guy who arrogantly referred to himself as Dr. BBQ as I would have my tax return done my someone called Mr. Tax (and BTW there is such a guy in NE Ohio).  I guess that did it.

I'm sorry but IMO Paul Kirk and Ray Lampe are not even in the same league.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I answered honestly saying that I had never heard of the guy and would no more go to a class taught by a guy who arrogantly referred to himself as Dr. BBQ as I would have my tax return done my someone called Mr. Tax (and BTW there is such a guy in NE Ohio).  I guess that did it.


I guess so!!!!! But ain't that the truth ! ! 

 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQr
I find it interesting you think Ray is arrogant for calling his self DrBBQ but find no problem with a guy that calls his self Baron of BBQ.

Your right Paul and Ray are not in the same league, Ray wins BBQ competitions, Paul use to win BBQ competitions.

Paul's classes are bbq 101, if your a beginner he may teach you something.

Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 10, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQr
> I find it interesting you think Ray is arrogant for calling his self DrBBQ but find no problem with a guy that calls his self Baron of BBQ.
> 
> Your right Paul and Ray are not in the same league, Ray wins BBQ competitions, Paul use to win BBQ competitions.
> ...



Ray seems to be on the up and up.  He does what he does.  Personally, I admire anyone who can make a living out of this hobby.  =D> 

I'd like to attend the Minion Class.  Any chance you might come east and teach us a thing or two.  [-o<   


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jack 
Nothing in the works at the moment but would like to put something together if there is interest. 
Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQr
> I find it interesting you think Ray is arrogant for calling his self DrBBQ but find no problem with a guy that calls his self Baron of BBQ.
> 
> Your right Paul and Ray are not in the same league, Ray wins BBQ competitions, Paul use to win BBQ competitions.
> ...



Well i heard that no matter how badly Paul Kirk is doing in a competition Dr BBQ is doing worse,yeah i guess those 7 world championships won by Paul Kirk don't count,pretty much after those World championships,Kirk can call himself whatever he wants.Yeah Kirks are beginner classes,Dr's are advanced,"How to get a 18# 30" whole packer brisket onto a 18" 3000 year old,space age technology grill, then injecting it with a liter of juice and not get any on your shoes.Oh and of course the super advanced book -Big Time BBQ cookbook,tell me that it's anywhere near the quality of Paul Kirks masterpiece-Championship BBQ.     [-X    :grin:


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

The real question is who has finished behind Paul in a competition in the last 6 or 7 years?
Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

That's a question?When i decipher it i'll post a response.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Well after some thought i guess i can go two ways with this,hmmm,
uhhh if you mean Paul Kirk hasn't competed in 6-7 years,then i guess maybe he's busy opening multi million dollar restaurants,traveling the world teaching chefs,now if your saying that he's not doing too well,which truthfully, i don't know,maybe there's no peach juice flying out of his briskets and butts at these new fangled competitions and the judges like the taste of fruit juice,,
beef flavor is so passay eh?  =D>


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

BBQmmm
Not sure where you are getting your information or if you know who's who, but Paul still competes. He went to Whisler BC and finished 14th out of 18 cooks, many of them new cooks. He competes in MO and surrounding area, just is a non-factor.

The guy that was injecting fruit juice was not Ray.

Do you know either of them or just reading about them?

When Mr Lilly put his show together he could pick anyone to participate both were part of the show, one cooked the other one judged. One made the finals the other was nowhere to be seen.

Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness,14th out of 18.
Yeah a non factor!!!Goodnight,your making me sheepy.
That last edit of yours about the allstar bbq show really cracks me up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

You  know it looks like we've got sidetracked on a Paul Kirk v. Dr. BBQ debate.  I know that you are a frequent poster on Ray Basso's board and are defending him here on this forum.  I think the Basso forum has some of the best knowledge out there along with Chris Allingham's WSM board where I had the pleasure of meeting you and receiving many good tips.  But I find it appaling that people could get banned for life (or at least until they beg for Ray's forgiveness, which I will never do) for trying to put together a class to help beginning BBQ'rs.  And yes I still probably consider myself a beginner BBQ'r (that's why I had never heard of Dr. BBQ at the time).  This board was put together at least so that we could have a little more freedom of speech, something soley missing on Ray Basso's forum and that's a shame because there is so much knowledge over there.  There are also a bunch of rude old timers that like to beat up on newbies over there and Ray doesn't seem to stop that behavior. 

I'm sorry if you think I attacked Dr. BBQ that wasn't my intention although if I had to pick one guy out there that is overrated it would definitely be Ray.  Has he ever won anything at the National Level? (All Star BBQ Showdown doesn't qualify).  He is not even in the same league as Kirk, Mike Mills, Chris Lilly, and Myron Mixon yet he has made a name for himself on the circuit.  Until he posts his first world championship, I don't think we can even talk about him in a class with the people I've mentioned above.  Just my opinion.

Jim, since I started this thread to ask about pork presentation what's your opinion, pulled, chopped or sliced?  Thanks for any feedback.  I'm guessing it's probably more of a regional thing.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ray Who? Paul who?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 11, 2005)

There is a good chance the the majority of the members have no idea who you are talking about as we don't compete.

Everyone is free to express their views here if done properly...I hope that BBQMMM is expressing his opinion and not taking up for another forum.  That would be a little disheartning.

No one here will ever be censored because they mention another forum.  I do not think I have the only forum on the internet.  But I do know that on many other forums, if you mention another forum, that post usually gets deleted...not here!

So, please share and argue you positions!  We all like a well reasoned discussion here! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 11, 2005)

I consider myself an intermediate q'er.  I'm sure I could learn from Kirk or just about anyone, including almost everyone on this board.  So I don't really see a need to determine who is the best bbq'er in the world.
Kirk's string of championships is absolutely to be admired, but the field has changed some since he won.  There are a lot more teams, and a lot more talent out there.  Lilly amazes me, and does Myron.  

  But I'll continue to learn from every source available.  Don't limit yourself to just one or two people (and I mean Raichlen here).


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

Captain, your'e right the BBQ world has changed dramatically in just the last 10 years and a lot of these guys owe where they are today to Chef Paul in my opinion who has been a tireless ambassador across the country and world in promoting BBQ. I've got nothing against Dr. BBQ I even have his book and I've taken a few tips from there.  Hey anybody that has even won a competition or placed in the top 10 in one has my respect including Dr. BBQ.

I just didn't like getting threatened and banned from a forum  (Ok, his forum his rules, I've heard that before) because of the moderators bias towards Dr. BBQ and against Kirk.  That's where my resentment towards him comes in.  And now it appears that at least one of his minions is continuing the attack.  That is what I object to.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 11, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> And now it appears that at least one of his minions is continuing the attack.



ROFL!

Jim Minion is just defending his friend..he's cooked with Lampe and says he's learned a lot from him.  I guess we'd all jump at the chance to cook with Kirk, Lampe, and even Myron, who ain't the most likeable guy in the q world.

  Not sure where the animus came from, but I've learned the best way to
decide among two different techniques is to try em both yourself.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

Captain,

Did you know that Myron Mixon teaches a class about 4 times a year down in Alabama.  I'm going to take one next year.  He teaches them in the Birmingham, AL area where his Jacks Old South Smokers are made (Britts BBQ who also manufactures the Jedmaster line).  Let me know if you are interested in attending one and I'll post the schedule for next year when the dates are released.

Another thing talking about how the world of barbecue has changed.  Have you noticed that most of the big named current superstars are from the Memphis In May Circuit (Lilly (Big Bob Gibson) and Mixon (Jack's Old South) come to mind first as does Mike Mills (Apple City Smokers) and Terry Black (Super Smokers).  It's kind of like the old days of the NFL vs the AFL as to which league/circuit is superior.  One thing I don't like about MIM is that it is only pork and I do believe that chicken and brisket have an important place in BBQ comps.  Makes for interesting debate though.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":13x3i3ji] And now it appears that at least one of his minions is continuing the attack.



ROFL!

Jim Minion is just defending his friend..he's cooked with Lampe and says he's learned a lot from him.  I guess we'd all jump at the chance to cook with Kirk, Lampe, and even Myron, who ain't the most likeable guy in the q world.

  Not sure where the animus came from, but I've learned the best way to
decide among two different techniques is to try em both yourself. [/quote:13x3i3ji]

I suspect the same and think the world of Jim who has always been very gracious and supportive of new BBQ'rs.  It's kind of like politics and religion, sure to start a flame war as soon as you take sides but like you said you can learn from anyone but I do like to pay respect to the guys that blazed the trail early and have helped make the competitive circuit what it is today which is to say a lot of fun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 11, 2005)

I'd like to see a combo of the KCBS/Mim rules.  I'm not sure the  site judging should determine how good the bbq is.  I know I can't afford to
buy and haul around little plastic white fences and tables with crystal to impress the judges.  Seems like it should be the meat alone.  But anyway,
I'll probably never have the time to travel and compete with the big boys.
I'll be lucky to get 3 or 4 comps around my area in each year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah I definitely agree with you on that.  I couldn't afford to cook on the MIM cirucit.  Those guys put an incredible amount of time and money into the booths and the showmanship.  Although the MIM circuit does have a patio porkers division for the amateurs where you are judged strictly on the entry and no garnish allowed either (sauce served on the side is also acceptable).

Everyone should try to get to both the Memphis in May championship and the American Royal sometime in their life.  It's a great show.  Next year I plan on competitng at the American Royal Open.  Won't have a snowballs chance in hell of placing but look forward to just being part of something great like that is what motivates me.

For me I'm sticking with KCBS.  Three to 4 comps a year is probably about max for me too..........for now!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 11, 2005)

Win or lose, comps are a blast....those that never do them are missing a bunch of fun.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I know Ray and Paul well, these are people that have been in my home, that I have cooked with, have assisted them give their classes, that I work with on the KCBS Board. 

I know what they teach and know who gives up the real stuff. Paul doesn't teach what he uses while cooking at a competition. Ray gives you his techniques and if you use his rub it is also his recipe.

Myron I have a lot of respect for, I do have a problem with a technique he uses (leaves meat setting out for hours, more than 4 before cooking), as a Rep  would have to disqualify that meat from a competition because it is the rules.  

If you know how to trim a brisket or butt, cut up a chicken or St Louis cut a rack of ribs  then you know what Paul is going to teach. If you want to see cooking techniques or work on fire control then find another class.

Ray doesn't need me to defend him, I'm telling you what I know, what I know first hand. 

I can tell from posts that BBQmmm doesn't know what Ray is doing as a cook, I doubt he has spent any time with either of the these two. There is a lot of stuff on the internet that just isn't factual. If you don't think Paul is arrogant then you don't know him.

When it comes to banning folks from a forum, every owner has the right to run it way they want. The motivation of Ray Basso and Chris A are very different in the end the results can be the same, but they are coming from different places.

Jim


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Kloset BBQr
I cook three butts for most competitions, two I cook to pulled and the third for slicing. I normally place pulled and slices in the box, but it is based on how the product turns out. In a resent competition the pulled was great but the slicer was was outstanding. I ended up turning in only slices (unsauced), took second. 

I have a plan but based on what I find at the end of the cook I adjust the turn-in to give the judge only choices I want them to try. 

The use of organc pork makes using slices a very good choice.

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

That's the smart way to do it Jim. Thanks again Jim for the advice.  What temp to you cook the organic pork to when slicing?  I've never had organic pork.  Are they easy to find or do you need to special order.  Do you cook them the same temps for pulling as you do non-organic pork?  Thanks in advance for the answers.

As far as the celebrity BBQ'rs go I've never met one that hasn't had a tremendous ego or opinion of themselves.  :grin:


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I cook it at the same pit temps, finish temps are 190 for pulled and 170 to 175 for sliced. We ahve three producers out here in the west, so it's not that hard for us. We are actively spreading the word on this product and have been able help these folks open some new markets. 

It's the same for American Kobe beef product out here. 

Not being a celebrity I can stay humble. 

Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":33b6ojnb]
> 
> Everyone is free to express their views here if done properly...I hope that BBQMMM is expressing his opinion and not taking up for another forum.  That would be a little disheartning.


We went through the same thing in the "One Of These Days Thread". Pot Stirrer [-X[/quote:33b6ojnb]


Yeah and when all the facts are there for everyone in both posts to see,and can't be denied !they call it stirring the pot #-o  [-X


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah and when all the facts are there for everyone in both posts to see,and can't be denied !they call it stirring the pot #-o  [-X[/quote:2ttjmoqe]
That's it!  I'm deleting all my posts!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 11, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> I would like to say I have never cooked with Dr. BBQ or Paul Kirk.  I did just finish seven days with Steven Raichlin at the BBQ U Classes we have.  THe classes we teach are for people who hardly know how to grill up to some who compete.  He has techniques that work extremly well for his target market.
> I work in a kitchen with 150 chefs.  Some have worked there for 50 years others one day. * You can always learn something from anyone as long as you are open minded.*  It may be a new technique or you learn a new way to explain a technique you know.  I am lucky that I work in a kitchen that has apprentices, because we are always in a learning environment.  Either as the instructors or the students.
> I know when I started competing evryone was like Oh your a professional Chef you shoud do great.  I never took a class at The Culinary Instititue Of America in BBQ during my two years there.  EVERYTHING I know about BBQ is because I asked questions and someone shared the way they do it.   just my thoughts



Amen Hoss!!!  Once you think you know it all, NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE, you've lost the passion!!  Good post!!!


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I can tell from posts that BBQmmm doesn't know what Ray is doing as a cook, I doubt he has spent any time with either of the these two. There is a lot of stuff on the internet that just isn't factual. If you don't think Paul is arrogant then you don't know him.
> 
> Jim



Yeah i havn't spent time with either,if i could it would definitely be with someone who spent his own money on his own cooker and taught many future cooks to become World champions,that be Paul Kirk,as opposed to running around with whatever somebody pays him to cook on,and proclaiming this thing as the greatest machine known to man.Yeah i remember kloset posting his class on the KC BBQ forum and his being barred.I also know that whenever someone posts a question about a P.K class,there's one of you 2 posting "This is better" with a link to a Dr BBQ class.Well i for one seen the Dr cook and i'm not impressed with his cooking.The man i like,seems pretty cool,the cooking i'll pass!


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 12, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let's get this right, you don't know either one of them. The fact that one represents a cooker manufacture is somehow wrong, to make a living at BBQ is somehow wrong. 

You haven't spent any time with either one but you've seen how Ray cook's and your not impressed. Which is it, you haven't spent any time with either or you have? You just know?

When I give an opinion it's because I've got first hand knowledge, if I did not know what was being taught I would not make the comparison, that is why I use my name not a handle when I post. 

Your opinion may be more creditable if your willing to put your name on it or at least have taken one of the two classes.

Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah i need a class,goodnight.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 12, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yeah i need a class,goodnight.



To have such a strong opinion maybe knowing what your talking about might help.  [-X 

Jim


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Load up the Kingsford boys,add a log and go to sleep.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> When I give an opinion it's because I've got first hand knowledge, if I did not know what was being taught I would not make the comparison, *that is why I use my name not a handle when I post*.
> 
> Jim



Me too Jim!  Everyone will know my name when I'm done!!  8-[  :evillaugh:


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Hold on,just received an email.Forgot to mention the foil,
we are steaming correct?


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Drugs are bad for you [-X


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending, on how it's made.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2005)

And to think that this whole thread started over a simple question of whether to slice or pull pork for competition! :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean you're not done?  Brother, everyone knows your name, believe me.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry Who???  =D> 

Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 12, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> And to think that this whole thread started over a simple question of whether to slice or pull pork for competition! :grin:



Was that this thread?  I thought we discussed that under another heading. 

It seems we are here to trash the names and accomplishments of some of the best that the sport has ever known.  I can only hope that I get mentioned in the same story with some of these guys.  Like "I cooked next to this guy named Jack out of Charleston one time...."  or "Yeah, I post on the same boards with this guy named Jack out of Charleston...He dosen't know BBQ from his butt,  but he's a good guy" :grin:    :razz: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2b893vnz]And to think that this whole thread started over a simple question of whether to slice or pull pork for competition! :grin:



Was that this thread?  I thought we discussed that under another heading. 

It seems we are here to trash the names and accomplishments of some of the best that the sport has ever known.  I can only hope that I get mentioned in the same story with some of these guys.  Like "I cooked next to this guy named Jack out of Charleston one time...."  or "Yeah, I post on the same boards with this guy named Jack out of Charleston...He dosen't know BBQ from his butt,  but he's a good guy" :grin:    :razz: 

Good Q!


Actually it did start on the other thread, got off topic and got spun off to a separate thread (this one).  This one got a lot more attention then the other unfortunately.

Kirk Rules BTW!

Jack[/quote:2b893vnz]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

Well Jack, you can say you know me, the inventor of the Morgan Method.
That and a nickle will get you..

well I guess 5 pennies.  Damn, you can't buy nothing for a nickle anymore!  What's wrong with this country?


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Well Jack, you can say you know me, the inventor of the Morgan Method.
> That and a nickle will get you..
> 
> well I guess 5 pennies.  Damn, you can't buy nothing for a nickle anymore!  What's wrong with this country?



I gotta remember to keep that one close to the top.  "The Morgan Method"  was that the proper comsumption methods of hops and barley or did it have something to do with actually cooking proteins. :razz:  :grin: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2005)

When people complain about useing foil, kingsford, wsm, or an ecb, it makes me wonder if they use a match, lighter, or the real way, rubbing 2 sticks together to make real Q.
2 shoulders cooking right now, Minion Method, Kingsford and hickory for fuel, lit with a match and smells so good as if a pro was cooking it.
Peace out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

hops and barley baby, low and slow.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

When people complain about using wood,sticks,offsets,it makes me wonder if they use,the minion method?kingsford,foil,saranwarap,
juice injections.

1 brisket,2 beefside ribs cooking right now,single small stick method
red oak,pecan for fuel,6 bottles of dark beer with home made beef broth, coffee,garlic,onions for moisture,lit with a match and smells better than 
if a pro was cooking it.

Peace out.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2005)

This topic is BBQ related, but not in the correct sense, so I'm moving it to the General Discussion section...with my mouse, on my laptop, using a wall outlet for power and no emoticons!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL gotcha Greg.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> When people complain about using wood,sticks,offsets,it makes me wonder if they use,the minion method?kingsford,foil,saranwarap,
> juice injections.
> 
> 1 brisket,2 beefside ribs cooking right now,single small stick method
> ...



You have every right to voice your opinion BBQMM and cook Q however you please and to like or dislike whomever you please.  But it seems to me you're out to pick a fight anyway you can with whomever you can, however you can.  I gotta ask, WHY?  Why would you bash the likes of Paul Kirk, Ray Basso or Jim Minion???  You've never met any of them have you?  You don't have the credentials they have, do you?  Are you reknowned for the BBQ you make? Huh, are you?  If you are, share with us please!  I've never met any of them either, but you have to respect them for what they've done for BBQ.  I'm not making a living making BBQ, are you??  THEY ARE!  Until you are able to fill their shoes, shut up and quit whining!  Be willing to accept that someone else out there knows more than you do, you may learn something!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> When people complain about using wood,sticks,offsets,it makes me wonder if they use,the minion method?kingsford,foil,saranwarap,
> juice injections.
> 
> 1 brisket,2 beefside ribs cooking right now,single small stick method
> ...



Seems like a real nice fellow.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You have every right to voice your opinion BBQMM and cook Q however you please and to like or dislike whomever you please.  But it seems to me you're out to pick a fight anyway you can with whomever you can, however you can.  I gotta ask, WHY?  Why would you bash the likes of Paul Kirk, Ray Basso or Jim Minion???  You've never met any of them have you?  You don't have the credentials they have, do you?  Are you reknowned for the BBQ you make? Huh, are you?  If you are, share with us please!  I've never met any of them either, but you have to respect them for what they've done for BBQ.  I'm not making a living making BBQ, are you??  THEY ARE!  Until you are able to fill their shoes, shut up and quit whining!  Be willing to accept that someone else out there knows more than you do, you may learn something!



Every chance they get to bash Paul Kirk they do.Mention the guys name and get barred for life-********!!!!!
I'm going to ignore your shutup and quit whining comment for now.
The day these clowns teach me something about BBQ is the day i quit making it.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S why the delete?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2005)

In all fairness...I don't think QMMM was talking about me in regards to banning.  I have never banned or deleted any post that has another website, personality or anythiing in it.  I don't have any sponsors asses to kiss here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2005)

The guy seems to be a d$%k. Just ignore him.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2005)

Read from the beginning and see who jumped on Paul Kirk on this forum,
the same guy who jumped on him from the other forum,but it's all ok because he knows him.That's my last word on this subject.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 12, 2005)

BBQmmm
My comments are about Paul's class not Paul personaly. 
I work with Paul on the KCBS board and I have and will again teach a cooking class with DrBBQ. 
When someone that has spent time cooking asks my opinion of cooking classes I will give it based on what I know. Paul could include more material in his class if he wishes, that is up to him.
Paul has a great talent for putting recipes together no one can take that away from him. His record is what it is. If stating the facts makes it an attack then so be it.  

Someone who knows none of the players, has spent no time with any of them makes your point of view a joke, not letting us know who you are makes you a coward.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate when I show up late and miss all the fun.  :badgrin:


----------



## zilla (Sep 12, 2005)

Hold up guys... I'm out of pop corn and it's past my bed time can yall continue this fine oration tomorrow so I don't miss anything good. :grin: 

Yall are over the top.... Get some sleep.

Zilla


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

This whole thread is starting to get out of hand.  I don't know Kirk personally but I have talked to him about hosting a class in the Cleveland area.  He was a great guy and I do believe his record speaks for itself with 7 world championships.  I also met Ray Lampe this year at Memphis In May and liked him too.  I don't have any animosity against the Dr.  Again my only gripe was when I tried to see if there was any interest in a Cleveland area contest I received some unsolicited emails demanding to know why I wouldn't consider Dr. BBQ.  I didn't consider him because at the time I never heard of him (remember I was a newbie).  Now in the last couple of years the Dr. has gotton quite a bit of publicity and everyone knows him.  All I can say is thank God and mostly Greg that we have this board where most of us are beginning to intermediate Barbecuers who have a great desire to further our knowledge of Barbecue.  I know that nobody here would ever get banned from this forum for trying to get a barbecue class together.  And I also know that nobody ever gets attacked here for asking newbie BBQ questions or questions that may have been asked a year, a month, or even a week ago.  That's what separates this board from the other forum.

Now I don't know Jim personally but again this guy has gone out of his way
to answer questions of newbies (me being one of them) and has an incredible amount of BBQ knowledge that I greatly respect.  I do know BBQMMM.  He is a great guy and has given me many BBQ tips and recipes
over the past couple of years.  He is more than willing to share also.  Just ask him.  Hey we can all be volatile at times, me included but I think that mainly comes from our passion for Barbecue.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont know any of these guys but I got good news. I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance.

I feel like I know Jim, or at least owe him for all that has been taught to me for nothing, so I got his back, sort of.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, you've already taken up too much space bitching about people you don't know.  You can PM me if you'd like to discuss further.  Or you can heed my advice.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2005)

As a reminder, please remember the board rules about personal attacks.
As Larry said, individual arguments can be made in the Blue Room or
via personal messages this board provides.  Open discussion is welcome,
but let's keep it civil.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

who was that Masked Man?  Seemed to be a Moderator of sort!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2005)

well there's not much else to do around here. :-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well there's not much else to do around here. :-(


'Cept keep an eye on that HURRICANE!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought we just couldn't attack each other.  Can't we attack outsiders?  8-[ 
We never get to have any fun. :-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":31pb6peo]well there's not much else to do around here. :-(


'Cept keep an eye on that HURRICANE!!  [/quote:31pb6peo]

Who is Cept???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3oklvmte][quote="Captain Morgan":3oklvmte]well there's not much else to do around here. :-(


'Cept keep an eye on that HURRICANE!!  [/quote:3oklvmte]

Who is Cept???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:3oklvmte]
Your "Ex" ! !   :winkie:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 13, 2005)

I have become disenchanted with this thread...thanks to all for participating! =D>  =D>


----------

